# Cheap Apples Or Pears



## PryorBrewing (25/8/11)

Hi all,

Looking to get a Cider or Perry down before all the fruit disappears out of the markets before summer. Does anyone know where i might be able to get cheap fruit from? Looking for cheap or second grade fruit. I live in Sydney, would Sydney markets be the best place to look? I have made Ciders from store bought juice before, would really love to see what a cider made from fresh juice tastes like. 

All answers welcome.


----------



## O'Henry (26/8/11)

Go to Orange, make friends with some growers, get windfalls from the ground for free. Worked for me when I got to Perth (went to Donnybrook). 

Other than that, I am not sure what you should do. Obviously fruit juice comapnies have to get the fruit from somewhere, so if you could find the same place and buy like 500kg or a tonne, then that would be sweet, but still cost a lot.


----------



## Greg.L (26/8/11)

It's true you can get cheap seconds from the growers at orange, but I don't think they put them in cold store. Still, you could ring around the orange growers to see if they have anything.


----------



## np1962 (26/8/11)

New Zealand h34r:


----------



## PryorBrewing (26/8/11)

Yeh orange does sound like a good bet, might have to convince the wife to take a day trip with me..... Have to definatlely weigh up the cost in fuel though only want to make enough to fill one keg!!!!!


----------



## PryorBrewing (26/8/11)

Does anyone go to Sydney markets on a regular basis ? Seen cheap apples, pears. Rough price ??


----------



## O'Henry (27/8/11)

1 keg will need around 60kg of fruit...


----------



## Spoonta (27/8/11)

how did it turn out ben


----------



## O'Henry (27/8/11)

It was pretty good. Was basically all Granny Smith with some others thrown in. Did Wyeast Cider and Wyeast Chablis. SG was around 1.060 and both got down around 1.000 for about 8%.

They are very different beasts. Will taste them again soon and pop some notes up here. Was interesting to note one was extremly cloudy and green, the other crystal clear and green...


----------



## Spoonta (28/8/11)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='810172' date='Aug 27 2011, 05:39 PM']It was pretty good. Was basically all Granny Smith with some others thrown in. Did Wyeast Cider and Wyeast Chablis. SG was around 1.060 and both got down around 1.000 for about 8%.

They are very different beasts. Will taste them again soon and pop some notes up here. Was interesting to note one was extremly cloudy and green, the other crystal clear and green...[/quote]

well bring some round mate


----------



## PryorBrewing (28/8/11)

Wow 60 kg!! I was thinking around 30 kg for around 19L.....


----------



## lanerigg (28/8/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> Wow 60 kg!! I was thinking around 30 kg for around 19L.....




Yes 30kg is about right for 20ltrs. It does depend on how old the apples are and the juicer.
I bought a full cube, a pallet size for $100 about 500kg in the perth hills last year.


----------



## hoppy2B (4/9/11)

It might be the wrong time of year to buy apples and pears. Keep an eye out in autumn. Places like news papers often have adverts for pick your own. You might get some cheap oranges now.


----------



## brett mccluskey (4/9/11)

NigeP62 said:


> New Zealand h34r:


 <_< Where i live that countries fruit is not fukkin welcome :lol: Pear season is from late January till late March,apples from late April till June .Allow some variance for weather conditions .If you can find an orchard ,they should let you pick up all the dropped apples you want for nix.Pink lady apples make a good cider too,a good balance between tartness and sweetness.%100 pink lady is a lovely cider :icon_cheers:


----------

